# Homemade Treats



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I've been searching for a post on making your own homemade treats, but I can't seem to find any. Does anyone have any receipies? I'm wondering how hard they are to make and if it's worth it.

I'd like to make them for my own dogs, but also I sell my ceramic gifts at Farmer's Markets and there used to be a guy there from the UofA that made his own treats and he did really well, but I haven't seen him in months and months. So I thought it couldn't hurt to try to make some extra money with some yummy treats for the puppies and even cats if anyone has any good receipies they would like to share with me.

All receipies and advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I buy my homemade treats from the church that my dad goes too. They make them and sell them for extra money for the church. My dog LOVES them. They are the only treat I give. They come in bacon, cheese and peanut butter flavor.

Snickelfritz - I notice you live in AZ and mentioned the UofA? Are you in the Tucson area?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been using this site I found online and our dogs love the treats!

Homemade Dog Treat Recipes!


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Pattycakes yes I do! Remember when I messaged you and asked you what side of town you live on? LOL. You said the S. Side! I'm on the E. Side.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Rerun said:


> I have been using this site I found online and our dogs love the treats!
> 
> Homemade Dog Treat Recipes!


Thank you for the link!!!! I'm so excited about this LOL. I found breakfast bars :help:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I take a big glass bowl and start adding stuff like mashed banana, peanut butter, honey, applesauce, wheat germ, cinnamon, flaxseed meal and vanilla extract. Mix that all up and add enough whole wheat flour to make a workable dough. I roll it out on a floured counter, then use a tiny biscuit cutter to make round little cookies, which I then bake on a greased cookie sheet for 20 minutes at 350 degrees.

Or I do the same thing, but use ingredients like mashed canned peas, shredded cheese, a couple eggs and a couple cans of packed in water, undrained tuna. Sometimes I'll add some extra-virgin olive oil. Again, mix up and add whole wheat flour until it's a workable dough, roll out, cut out the cookies, and bake at 350 for 20 minutes.

The exact quantities don't matter too much, as long as you end up with a dough that you can roll out and it's not so wet that it sticks to the counter. I suppose if you wanted less work, you could just fashion the dough into balls, then mash them onto the cookie sheet with the back of a fork.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Good_Karma said:


> I take a big glass bowl and start adding stuff like mashed banana, peanut butter, honey, applesauce, wheat germ, cinnamon, flaxseed meal and vanilla extract. Mix that all up and add enough whole wheat flour to make a workable dough. I roll it out on a floured counter, then use a tiny biscuit cutter to make round little cookies, which I then bake on a greased cookie sheet for 20 minutes at 350 degrees.
> 
> Or I do the same thing, but use ingredients like mashed canned peas, shredded cheese, a couple eggs and a couple cans of packed in water, undrained tuna. Sometimes I'll add some extra-virgin olive oil. Again, mix up and add whole wheat flour until it's a workable dough, roll out, cut out the cookies, and bake at 350 for 20 minutes.
> 
> The exact quantities don't matter too much, as long as you end up with a dough that you can roll out and it's not so wet that it sticks to the counter. I suppose if you wanted less work, you could just fashion the dough into balls, then mash them onto the cookie sheet with the back of a fork.


 
How long would this last if I was to sell it to a customer? It sounds yummy!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

When I make deer jerky in the smoker, I keep a couple more on the plain side with not a lot of seasoning, they seem to like them every now and then.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

OH I bet they do Denali!!!:laugh:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Snickelfritz said:


> Pattycakes yes I do! Remember when I messaged you and asked you what side of town you live on? LOL. You said the S. Side! I'm on the E. Side.


LOL...thats right!  Sorry...my memory sometimes fails me.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I make the beef crunchies- the recipe has a thread


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Snickelfritz said:


> How long would this last if I was to sell it to a customer? It sounds yummy!


Well, it would all depend on how much of each ingredient you measured out. When I make it, I usually get a gallon-sized bag's worth. That would last me a week with my two dogs.

BTW, you need to store these in the fridge. They are okay out of the fridge in your treat pouch, but they will get moldy if stored in an airtight container outside of the fridge. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Good_Karma said:


> Well, it would all depend on how much of each ingredient you measured out. When I make it, I usually get a gallon-sized bag's worth. That would last me a week with my two dogs.
> 
> BTW, you need to store these in the fridge. They are okay out of the fridge in your treat pouch, but they will get moldy if stored in an airtight container outside of the fridge. Learned that the hard way.


 
Thank you for all your responses! We made some "breakfast bars" and some carrot treats, they look like over cooked meatloaf (the bars:laugh and the carrot treats I used a small spice container to cut them out and those look like hamburger buns LOL, if you put them together they really look like a big hamburger LOL:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: The dogs LOVED them and other dogs on the street did too LOL. I'll be trying many more recipes!!!!!


----------

